

The Characteristics of a Bad Software Engineer - shanemhansen
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-characteristics-of-a-bad-software-engineer/answer/Michael-O-Church?share=1

======
shanemhansen
_Hot arrogance is that of the "rock star" who can't work well with others,
leaves scathing code reviews, and who changes APIs by the hour and doesn't
bother to tell anyone because everyone else should consider themselves
privileged to work with his hot-shit code. The hot arrogance pattern tends to
have a manic-depressive rhythm to it: 16-hour code binges (producing buggy,
undocumented code, generating a lot of technical debt but impressing middle
managers by just-barely completing a lot of features)_

I feel like Michael and I have worked with the same people.

